# How much detangler to use prior to combing?



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

I've read everything from a "light misting", to "thoroughly wet the coat, massage it through, and let it set for 10 minutes". 

Can't seem to find a consensus. Thoughts?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have NEVER heard of anyone thoroughly wetting the coat for every day grooming. Maybe if you have to do serious de-matting? For every day grooming, a light mist is plenty. If you need to put more on a specific area that has a serious mat, you can wet just that area.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree with Karen. I've always used a light mist of conditioner diluted with water. It only needs to be done so that you're not brushing a dry coat which can damage the coat, thus wetting the coat heavily is not needed. For snarls and/or tangles, as Tyler's coat does not seem to mat, I use a little dab of Warren London Hydrating Butter. It works like a charm and smells so good.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I usually do one or two good sprays around the whole body and rub it in (depending on the length of hair); i don't drench the hair but just enough to help with the combing. I don't want to comb a dry coat. I'm also a big fan of the Warren London Hydrating Butter Leave-In Conditioner. I think there are two scents. I prefer the Pomegranate and Acai one.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Betty, is this what makes Canela & Vino's coats look so soft & silky? I never see any evidence of split or frizzy ends on either of them (when long).


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> Betty, is this what makes Canela & Vino's coats look so soft & silky? I never see any evidence of split or frizzy ends on either of them (when long).


Not sure if it's the WL or a combination of the other 2 products. I'm a sucker for hair products.

As detangled, I use Pure Paws - Classic Line - Reconstructing Spray. If you're sensitive the smells this has a very strong scent. They have changed the scent since I bought it, so not sure if its still has that strong perfumy-fragrancy smell. Anywho, another good one and doesn't have a strong scent is Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine.

As "finishing spray" I use Warren London Hydrating Butter -  Leave-In Conditioner Pomegranate and Acai and Chris Christensen - Silk Skins (eliminates frizz and block static).

I use the detangler before I brush them and finish with a small drop of the WLHB and CC-SS, rub both thru their bodies but depending on the day and weather, I will only use WL.

Another finishing spray I use and love is Pure Paws - Star Line Finishing Spray (which is as listed as Anti-Static +Hydrating). I told myself I won't buy another bottle until I'm done with ALL the unused bottles I had stash away.

when they had long hair I used different kinds of shampoos and conditioners from PP and CC but never really fell in love with one. After awhile I just used whatever bottle was next in line. The only trick I did stick with was the 'spa treatment' which you posted almost a year ago :wink: thanks for that suggestion!! :whoo: that made HUGE difference in their long coats!!!:thumb:


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks, Betty. I do have the Cowboy Magic that's in a tube, I have always used that as a finishing thing. Put a small amount in my hand, rub hands fast to warm it up,then run it thru their coat almost like a shine product that you'd put in your own hair. Kallie's hair just gets kind of scraggly looking on the ends. Guess I'll just have to scissor the ends off, just a little trim. The "spa treatment" is just the best. And both of mine love it! Guess it's wrapped up in that cozy warm towel & snuggled close, but they both always go straight to sleep. Sometimes I'll sit with them for 1/2 hr like that.

Haha, like you, I'm not buying anything else til all of my products are used up. Not found a fav shampoo, but I do love the Biogroom Silk conditioner. That & the spa treatment, and their coats are so soft & silky. But I will reverse & try the Cowboy Magic first. And may have to splurge on the PP Finishing Spray. One new thing at a time.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I've never used any thing I just comb on the dry coat. I have never noticed it damaging the hair.If I had a show dog or was really into a perfect coat that may be a different story. 
Zoeys coat combs out easier totally dry. I don't bath as often as like Karen. And I don't like the idea of all the build up of those products. I start with a slicker brush that loosens the fibers. It also grabs the hairs that cause the tangles. If we have a bad mat I just cut them out. I don't notice any chunks missing. If the area where my comb doesn't go easy I turn the comb sideways and loosen it even more. My two have never felt any discomfort while grooming. I'm very gentle. I bath them when I feel the coat getting dirty about every two weeks. I know if I used the sprays I would feel the coat changing much faster. Like I said I don't notice broken hair on either of my girls.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I've never used any thing I just comb on the dry coat. I have never noticed it damaging the hair.If I had a show dog or was really into a perfect coat that may be a different story.
> Zoeys coat combs out easier totally dry. I don't bath as often as like Karen. And I don't like the idea of all the build up of those products. I start with a slicker brush that loosens the fibers. It also grabs the hairs that cause the tangles. If we have a bad mat I just cut them out. I don't notice any chunks missing. If the area where my comb doesn't go easy I turn the comb sideways and loosen it even more. My two have never felt any discomfort while grooming. I'm very gentle. I bath them when I feel the coat getting dirty about every two weeks. I know if I used the sprays I would feel the coat changing much faster. Like I said I don't notice broken hair on either of my girls.


But you trim your girls&#8230; that makes a difference too. You cut off any damaged ends when you trim them.

I don't use anything heavy that builds up in the coat, but it's fine to spritz with plain water if people are afraid of that. I agree with you completely about using the end of the comb to tease apart small mats&#8230; it works great!

As far as bathing is concerned, most people with Havs in full coats don't let their dogs run around in the woods as much as I let Kodi, either.  If he spent most of his time in the house or on lawns, he probably wouldn't get as dirty as he does. I also show him often, and I won't take a dirty dog to a show&#8230; so there are reasons he gets bathed as often as he does.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Just had to pipe back in & say I got the Warren London Hydrating Butter delivered today. Combed both girls & finished with the WL butter. Love it! Thanks, Betty for the tip.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> Just had to pipe back in & say I got the Warren London Hydrating Butter delivered today. Combed both girls & finished with the WL butter. Love it! Thanks, Betty for the tip.


Glad you like it. The best part is the scent. When I'm done grooming them I always giving them a big hug with a "I love you" and taking a good sniff of the WL; I LOVE how it smells.

I know its goofy but thats my last step after grooming. Canela always does a little grunt LOL i think thats her way of say "ugh let me go" LOL


----------

